# Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Hi,
bevor ich euch mein Anliegen vorstelle, möchte ich eines sagen :
Diese "Neuerungen" sind nur dazu vorgesehen, die CPU-Temperatur noch weiter runterzudrücken, als sie es schon ist. Folglich möchte ich keine Sätze hören, wie : _Was hat der denn mit seiner CPU-Temperatur ?? Die ist doch eigentlich total super und liegt im Rahmen !  _
Eigentlich möchte ich mein Vorhaben eher als Experiment bezeichnen und dementsprechend gestalten 

Der Stand "Null" :

Lüfter, die ich verbaut habe :

Vorne : Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP @2000rpm @12V
Hinten : 2x NZXT-Lüfter @1200 rpm @12V
Seite : 4x Revoltec Dark-Red 120mm @1200rpm @12V
Mugen 2 : Scythe PWM-Lüfter @1300prm @12V
Grafikkarten- und Netzteil-Lüfter spielt - denk' ich mal - keine Rolle.

Hier mal meine Temps (Umgebungstemperatur 24°C)

Idle: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Load:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir auch schon für den Mugen 2 zusätzliche Lüfterklammern geholt 
Nur für den Notfall 

*Wie kann ich meine Temperaturen noch verbessern ?*
Bin für jeden sinnvollen Beitrag dankbar 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bitte verschieben : Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

du willst sicherlich bei ner lukü bleiben?
naja würd halt an guten luftstrom schaffen warme luft hinten raus kalte vorne rein


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bitte verschieben : Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Vielleicht an den Mugen noch nen 2. Lüfter montieren. Das könnte 2-3 Grad bringen.


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bitte verschieben : Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Vielleicht die Temperatur im Case senken. Kann auch noch 1-2° bringen. Das ist zum Beispiel möglich, indem du alle Hitzequellen wie Graka, Mainboard usw. noch besser kühlst.
Meine GTX 275 SSC z.B. produziert Unmengen Hitze und erwärmt unter Umständen das Case.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Würdet ihr noch i-wie die Lüfter auswechseln ?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Kauf dir ein paar Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 Lüfter. 
Dann hast du zwar nen Gehörschaden aber immerhin gute Temps.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Ja, nen Delta für den Mugen.
Ne, mal im ernst, einen Noisblocker Multiframe.


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Die besten und stärksten Lüfter würde ich so nah wie möglich an den CPU hängen, damit die Wärme davon schnell wegkommt!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Was haltet ihr denn von den BE Quiet ! Silent Wings USC 120mm ?
Die sind doch PCGH-Testsieger, oder ?
Würde dann gleich vier von denen holen.
Zwei für dem Mugen 2 und zwei für hinten...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Das sind Gehäuselüfter und keine CPUlüfter.


----------



## -NTB- (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von den BE Quiet ! Silent Wings USC 120mm ?
> Die sind doch PCGH-Testsieger, oder ?
> Würde dann gleich vier von denen holen.
> Zwei für dem Mugen 2 und zwei für hinten...





Wenn die da sind berichte bitte mal!!

Finde die sehr interessant, sollen ja reichlich luft bei sehr geringer lautstärke umwelzen^^

schade dass es die nur in black gibt.-.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Werde mir selber die BeQiet kaufen, dauert aber noch.
Für die CPU wird es wahrscheinlich ein Noisblocker Multiframe.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Das sind Gehäuselüfter und keine CPUlüfter.



Warum sollte man die nicht auch für die CPU benutzen können ?
Mit 1500rpm sind die doch sehr gut?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Weil man für eine CPU, vor allem wenn man niedrigere Temps will, stärkere Lüfter verwendet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Welchen Noiseblocker nimmst du denn ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Den hier.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Da steht, dass er 1000-2000 rpm schnell dreht...
Heißt das, er hat 4-Pin PWM ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Ja, hat er.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Der sieht ja wirklich gut aus, aber der ist mir ein bisl teuer, dafür, dass ich ihn zweimal kaufen "müsste".....naja, "würde" passt wohl besser


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Kauf ihn dir halt nur einmal und schau wie sich die Temps verbessern.

Neue Gehäuselüfter kannst du dir dafür sparen, deine sollten schon reichen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Welche Lüfter kommen denn noch für den Einsatz auf den Mugen 2 in Frage ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Der hier.
Oder der hier.
Oder dieser hier. Hehe...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Werde auf jeden Fall unten noch einen 80mm Lüfter reinbauen...
Kennt jemand einen guten leisen ?


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Den 80er Xigmatek^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

War klar, dass der von dir kommt ^^
Ne jetzt mal ehrlich, ist der leise ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Den von Noctua oder Noisblocker.
Ob du jemals genug Lüfter haben wirst?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Also, was genau würdet ihr jetzt verändern ?
Bitte wirklich nennen welche Lüfter ihr mit welchem austauschen würdet...

Edit : Brauche auch noch einen billigen HDD-Konverter, der eine 3,5" HDD in ein 5,25"-Fach passend machen soll.
Die HDD ist nämlich genau vor dem Mugen 2, der die Abwärme von ihr abzieht. Somit wird noch zusätzlich erwärmt.
Kann mit da jemand was empfehlen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Sowas vielleicht?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Brauch eigentlich nicht mal ein Gehäuse, brauch nur sone Dinger, die die 3,5"-HDD in ein 5,25"-Schacht passend machen.

Was haltet ihr von denen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Gibt es wirklich keine billigere Alternative zum Noiseblocker ?
Wenn, dann würde ich ja sowieso zwei davon holen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Probiers halt mal mit einem.
Bei zwei bringt es dir vielleicht 2-3 Grad.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Glaubst du denn, dass der Noiseblocker wirklich besser ist als der Scythe PWM-Lüfter ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Such dir halt mal die Daten raus und vergleich sie.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Der Noiseblocker ist ein spitzen Kühler vorallem Leistung und Lautstärke, aber der neue von Be Quiet würde mich auch Interresieren was der so drauf hat und was die Lautstärke betrift, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*



> Such dir halt mal die Daten raus und vergleich sie.



Hier steht, dass der Lüfter 126m³/h fördern kann, das ist fast genausoviel, wie der Noiseblocker Multiframe...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Naja, da noch einen stärkeren zu montieren wird echt laut.

Schau mal hier, ob dir was zusagt.
Ein Deltalüfter wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber dann müsstest du mit Headset spielen.


----------



## Marguth (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Probier mal den V-Core zu senken! sollte bestimmt auch wieder ein paar grad bringen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Hi,
Vcore geht @ 3,5 GHz bei mir nicht mehr weiter runter...

Habe mir eben diese Lüfter bestellt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Für den CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Ne, für hinten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Ok, ich dachte schon....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

So blöd bin ich nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## djtongi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

wichtig ist, dass du die simple Physik beachtest... eine davon wäre: WÄRMEENERGIE steigt nach OBEN...ob in ner heatpipe, in der luft oder welches Material auch immer.... wäre also schwachsinn kalte Luft von oben einzublasen... egal ob gehäuselüfter oder CPU-lüfter


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> So blöd bin ich nun auch wieder nicht


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, aber bei den ganzen Lüftern die du hast, könntest du ja aus versehen was verwechseln.


----------



## faibel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Warum tut man sich so eine Krawallkiste an ?

Du möchtest es kalt haben ? Dann lass die Finger von den Spielzeug Plastiklüftern und schau dich bei den Metalllüftern aus dem Industriebereich um. Die bringen richtigen Luftdurchsatz. Ohrenstöpsel gleich mitbestellen aber die brauchste ja jetzt auch schon.

Ein absenken der NB-Spannung sowie der Ram-Spannung bringt auch ein paar Grad.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Nen Delta hab ich ihm ja schon empfohlen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

ey leute : ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber mein PC ist ziemlich leise !


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Vielleicht hast du ja schon einen Gehörschaden und merkst es garnicht mehr.

In dem Fall würde ich wieder einen Delta empfehlen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Ihr glaubts mir nicht, oder ?
Nächste Zeit werde ich mal ein Video reinstellen und dann werdet ihr es einsehen


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

Seit wann kann man Lautstärke sehen?


----------



## faibel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich die CPU-Temperatur noch runterdrücken ?*

"Ziemlich leise" ist ja ein subjektiver Begriff, von daher kann es sogar stimmen.
Mir würde das auf den Keks gehen wenn ich den Rechner die ganze Zeit hören müsste nur um ein paar Grad rauszuholen. Meine Prioritäten liegen da woanders. Leise ist, wenn ich auf die Kontrollleuchte schauen muss ob der Rechner an ist oder nicht, und das ist mir ziemlich gut gelungen


----------

